# A-10 Thunderbolt "WartHog" Damage Pics....



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2004)

Here is a sequence of an A-10 Warthog and some anti-aircraft damage... Notice that the pilot is a WOMAN........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2004)

Now if that ain't one tough plane, I don't know what is! 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2004)

Heres some more pics....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 24, 2004)

nice pics.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, good one les 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2004)

Heh! The holes remind me of an old car I had. (I loved that car  )

That's an impressive score, painted on the side.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## germanace (Nov 25, 2004)

A-10 is one of my fave planes


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 11, 2004)

SOme more nose art, some of them I took myself....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 11, 2004)

Cool! 8)


----------



## MichaelHenley (Dec 12, 2004)

The "Lakanuki", the "Boss Hog" and the "War Pig" I have seen in a book about nose art. The might have been copyrighted


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice shots! I saw the first set a while back, but the second set I had not seen before. The A-10 original name was the Thunderbolt II. Fitting since the P-47 was about as rugged.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2004)

And no one mentions that the first one has a helicopter kill...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

A-10 Thunderbolt video......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Downloading now...I'm always up for some tankbusting.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2005)

What do they say about it? "Ugly, but well hung".


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

Damn, I already had that one. Here you go, cluster bomb time!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn already have that one too... LMFAO.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL Somehow, I had a feeling that was gonna happen.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 7, 2005)

plan_D said:


> And no one mentions that the first one has a helicopter kill...



I wonder if they did that with an LGB...

If you wonder why I say this, an F-15E scored a kill on an Iraqi Hughes 500 with a laser-guided bomb!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 7, 2005)

Probably gunned it down, with that meaty rotary cannon.


----------



## Hogmender (Jan 20, 2005)

www.a-10.org

www.warthogpen.com


----------



## Tokaybyt_MDx (Feb 19, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Heres some more pics....



If my memory serves me correctly, the gentleman in the photos you posted in this reply is, then ranked, Capt. Paul "PJ" Johnson. His A-10 took a SAM hit during Op. Desert Storm. I know his son. We both grew up in Myrtle Beach, SC at MB AFB. To my knowledge his dad became part of the FT Demo Squad after MB was closed in 1992/1993. Though this knowledge is a few years old. My dad was stationed to Dyess AFB after the closure and in 95 we got stationed at Holloman AFB.

I just thought this might be of some interesting info should any of you recognize PJ from the A-10 episode from the former Discover Wings TV program/channel (now the Military Channel).


----------



## dinos7 (Feb 20, 2006)

i agree with you nonskimmer. that score on the one A-10 is very impressive. im finally posting again. i was busy with Civil Air Patrol.


----------

